# HELP: using NVFlash on a TF201



## jonafun (19 d ago)

Hi everyone,

I hope someone out there is still around on these forums. If you are, I hope you have your old files and knowledge!

I've been trying to revive an old TF201 and made it as far as installing KatKiss 7.1. But I've changed my mind and wanted to try something else. Moving on from this ROM, I was trying to change the Cache and Data partitions from F2FS (as per instructions from KatKiss) back to EXT4. But TWRP hanged when formatting the Data partition. Now that partition is corrupted. It won't mount, and recovery is sent on a script that loops. Fortunately I heeded the warnings about enabling NVFlash and securing those files in case of bricking situations. Well, now I'm in one, but I'm not sure how to use them. Lots of download links are broken and the documentation on using NVFlash are very sparse and difficult to understand.

I have:

a TF 201 that only boots into APX mode (TWRP is stuck in a RecoveryScript loop trying and failing to mount /data and completely skips over Fastboot)
Windows 10 machine that interfaces in APX
WW firmware downloaded from ASUS
NVFlash blobs generated from the tablet when enabling it
time and a willingness to research, learn, and try

I need:

unblobed stock JB on the WW firmware OR a guide on how to create one myself (or at least a working link to a guide!)
a working link to the semi-auto linux script
probably a linux machine, but I can use oracle if given a step-by-step guide

Thanks
Jon


----------

